# Q. on Multi-Horned Sheep horn growth



## promiseacres (Mar 8, 2013)

can a multi horned lamb's horns fuse AFTER they've grown some?
or will they be fused from the start?

why I ask is my 4 horned hair lamb's horns on each side are growing in different directions....


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 8, 2013)

I've seen them fuse at the base and then divide further up but I'm not sure I've seen it the other way around. If they are just very close together but not fused they just grow sort of slotted in to each other.

Dennis has very close together horns but they aren't fused. The bottom horn just slots into a ridge in the top horn.





Can you post a picture of what you're asking about? I'm having trouble visualizing it.


----------



## Naef hajaya (Mar 8, 2013)

From Jordan


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 9, 2013)

hopefully you can see how close the horns on his left are as compared to the right. Also the "top" horn seems more flat and growing back vs. up. thanks


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 9, 2013)

I see it. I would guess that the horns on his left are going to cross and intertwine but they won't be fully fused. There's still a chance he'll knock those off and grow in straighter ones too. Mine lose theirs a couple of times each horsing around and they bleed like crazy but grow back quickly when they're that age.


----------

